# Kindle Fire HD Watch



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm so excited - Kindle Fire HD is finally coming to Canada!  It's on pre-order and should arrive June 13th.  Let the Kindle Fire Watch begin!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo-hoo, Evelynne!

7"?  (what's that in metric, LOL!)

two weeks isn't so long....  Do you have an Android device already?  Can you get things from the Android store?

Betsy


----------



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Betsy,

Thanks for responding.  Yes, I do have an Android tablet - a Google Nexus.  With regards to apps, Amazon just launched its App Store in Canada.  That's good because I imagine a Kindle Fire without apps would be more limited.

My main reader is my Kindle Paperwhite though.  I'm also very much into Audible audiobooks and LOVE Whispersync for Voice - that's one of the huge draws for me with the Fire - the inbuilt integration with Audible.

Cheers


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Fire family, Evelynne  

Two weeks? Aahhh...the torture! Have you already started purchasing apps to download? (If I'm not mistaken, you can add them to your existing Amazon account and download them once the Fire arrives.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Evelynne said:


> Hi Betsy,
> 
> Thanks for responding. Yes, I do have an Android tablet - a Google Nexus. With regards to apps, Amazon just launched its App Store in Canada. That's good because I imagine a Kindle Fire without apps would be more limited.
> 
> ...


Since you already have an Android device, you might want to register to the new App store so you can take advantage of the free Apps of the Day...

Note that the Fire isn't a typical Android device, by the way. Some people don't like the Fire home page.

And my PW is my main reader, too!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since you already have an Android device, you might want to register to the new App store so you can take advantage of the free Apps of the Day...
> 
> Note that the Fire isn't a typical Android device, by the way. Some people don't like the Fire home page.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. . . .assuming they do a Free App of the Day at the Canada site. But, even if not, you can start browsing what's available and getting what you think you might like. Note that it won't show the Fire as an available device, however, until you've actually gotten it and logged on with it. Unlike the kindle book store where the device may actually already show as one of Your Devices and you can start sending kindle content to it as soon as it does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point; even though I know they have a Free App of the Day in other places (for example, Italy), there's no guarantee it'll be part of the Canada store.  Also, the app is not always the same as the one here in the US, from what other non-US members have reported.

Betsy


----------



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, the Canadian store does have a Free App of the Day.  I'm normally an iOS girl, but when I got my Nexus is spent a while checking the Google Play Store for the main ones I use.  So far it seems the Amazon App Store has the ones I use most often.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

My Kindle Fire HD just arrived here after about 10 days of waiting. I love it! Unfortunately I spent most of that time waiting downloading free books and now I have to manually remove them from the Fire's carousel. 
It kind of surprised me that books I ordered when I didn't even have a Fire ended up on my Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chipotle said:


> My Kindle Fire HD just arrived here after about 10 days of waiting. I love it! Unfortunately I spent most of that time waiting downloading free books and now I have to manually remove them from the Fire's carousel.
> It kind of surprised me that books I ordered when I didn't even have a Fire ended up on my Fire.


Well they're not really ON the Fire. If you go to the books tab and touch 'device' you'll see that. They are, however, all in the Cloud and so they do show up on the Carousel.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting - I had no idea stuff on the cloud ended up on the carousel. I think so far my favorite aspect of the Kindle Fire is the ability to take a photo (albeit clumsily) and upload it to Facebook instantly.


----------



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

Aaargh, this waiting is tough! 

It's interesting that the Android app on my Nexus has a carousel where the iOS devices don't.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What you see is the cover of the book on the carousel. If you want to download the book, just tap on the cover. Then, if you want to put the book in your favorites, just hold the top left corner of the book for a few sec's, & a menu comes up. Tap on Add to Favorites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> What you see is the cover of the book on the carousel. If you want to download the book, just tap on the cover. Then, if you want to put the book in your favorites, just hold the top left corner of the book for a few sec's, & a menu comes up. Tap on Add to Favorites.


You can actually 'long press' anywhere on the cover image to get the context menu.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did not know that. LOL! I am always learning something new here. Thanks!

Yes, it's "long press". That does sound better.


----------



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

Woot woot, today's the day!  Tracking shows my Kindle Fire HD 7 inch is out for delivery. 

I see that Canadians still have no access to Amazon's store for electronic music, movies or the Kindle Owners' Lending Library, so I'm interested to see how it works.  From what I know, I have the impression it could be described as a multimedia Kindle rather than as a full tablet.  On the other hand, I understand it does that exceptionally well.  I look forward to seeing for myself.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Enjoy!  I'll be looking forward to your reaction once you have it in your hands.


----------

